# 2015 Goals/Achievements/Brags



## kadylady

Post your goals for next year!!

And then come back here and update when you have an achievement or brag!


----------



## elrohwen

My goal is to enter the Rally ring for the first time, probably in April at Welshie Nationals. It will also be Watson's first time in the Best of Breed ring. 

I'd like to finally get his NW1 title (third time's the charm?) but I don't know if I have the energy or motivation to attend another trial.

That's pretty much it. We'll continue to dabble in classes and sports, but otherwise I don't have any specific goals. I've thought about going for his GCh, but that will depend on my job situation and how much free time I have.

We might be getting a puppy in May which will provide plenty of new challenges.


----------



## kadylady

Luke: My goal is to enter AKC Obedience with him, probably starting in Beginner Novice and see where we go from there. Depending on how much Obedience we do I may also start working towards his RAE in AKC Rally. May hit a few UKC Rally shows locally if schedule permits. He likes it so we will keep at it. Would still love to see what he thinks of dock diving but that's lower on our priority list.

Zoey: Big goal for Zoey this year is to qualify for the 2016 CPE Nationals! Qualifying period is Jan 1st 2015-Dec 31st 2015 and 2016 nationals are in Ohio so a very reasonable distance for us. We need to finish level 3 and have accumulated 30 Q's. We will spend more time in CPE agility than AKC this year, though it would be nice to pick up her AKC Open titles. Not sure how much Rally we will hit this year since I'm going to focus more on Obedience with Luke, but her Rally Excellent title would be nice too.

Skye: Lots of fun puppy stuff!!!!! May try to pick up her CGC towards the end of the year, and we should be starting formal agility classes when she gets to be a year old in the fall. In the mean time we will be doing a few private lessons here and there with my instructor and be working on foundation stuff.


----------



## Laurelin

No real goals this year. Summer is mostly retired, may still drop in a run here and there if she wants to. Mia is 100% retired. I'm doing nosework classes with them but won't be trialling in nosework. Mia is too iffy on health- on her good days she is on and would do very well. On her bad days she just can't. I'm not going to travel 6 hours and spend $95 not knowing if she'll be into it or not. 

Hank is mostly just training considering he's 5 weeks into agility. Maybe towards the end of the year he'll be ready for some show and gos and fun runs. I'd like to maybe try a CAT test with him if I can find one not too far away. I think that would be fun. We may try for his RATI and RATN since he enjoyed the barn hunt seminar a lot. We have a couple seminars coming up and a tricks class too. May also start Hank in nosework in the spring. Depends on what is going on and when. I thought about CGC testing but he's SO WILD when meeting dogs and people that it's a daunting task lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Lets see

Hatter- Get him started in showing, maybe finish his CH. 

Touche- Get him started showing in spring, show him at Nationals, maybe finish CH. 

BB- Have an uneventful whelping (fingers crossed), keep a puppy from her. Probably play around with her in the show ring. Work on rally o, maybe field.

Bulldogs- Have a litter sometime next year out of whisper. Show at nationals. Would love to finish one or two of them, but we will see.


----------



## Finkie_Mom

Bubbles: Get her CGC already  And maybe try to get her therapy certified. 

Kimma: Keep chugging away at her MACH, and finish her RA. 

Jari: Maybe start trialing in AKC agility? That's my only goal for him LOL. I'm also going to show him at Nationals (it's half hour away from me so I can't NOT go), and it would be nice to put some points on him. Not holding my breath, however, since the conformation ring is totally not my thing and Jari has only ever done one show in his life


----------



## Kyllobernese

Would like to try CARO Rally next year with Kris, maybe start doing some serious training in Agility with her. Remmy, still want to get those final two Advanced Snooker Q's so he will be in Masters in Games, but if not compete in some Masters classes. Start competing in Agility with Lucy. She only had one trial in 2013 and has been on hold all this year, the same as Remmy.


----------



## Miss Bugs

Paisley-goal, at least 1 CARO rally advanced Q. not setting the bar to high lol, CARO rally advanced has a stand for exam and its gonna take a lot of time and work for her to allow a stranger to walk up and touch her period, nevermind with me 6 feet away lol.

Gem-finish her CRX title and get her CRV title. Work on working level exercises.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I really want to do the impossible and work toward Kairi's CGC.  I also hope to start doing some pre-trialing with her this summer in agility. That's probably way more likely.

Also, new puppy this year! I have so many plans for that poor thing.


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I really want to do the impossible and work toward Kairi's CGC.


Yeah, getting a CGC on Watson seems harder than trialing in Rally. lol I mean, he's generally a pretty easy dog to live with, and he has a lot of training on him, but some of the CGC stuff is just not easy for him.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, getting a CGC on Watson seems harder than trialing in Rally. lol I mean, he's generally a pretty easy dog to live with, and he has a lot of training on him, but some of the CGC stuff is just not easy for him.


Dogs are just weird! I can get a very nice start line stay on Kairi for agility. Dogs barking/flailing like crazy, whatever, she just wants to be released to climb things! If I put her in a down stay in a normal situation and a dog runs by.. she isn't staying. At home she is extremely well behaved. DOGS.


----------



## SDRRanger

Goals for 2015:

- continue nosework and attend at least one trial; get another DOT certification (already have wintergreen).
- participate in lure coursing (new class being offered starting in May). 
- start training rally (may do one set of classes and then just fool around at home with it...I like working at something).


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> elrohwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, getting a CGC on Watson seems harder than trialing in Rally. lol I mean, he's generally a pretty easy dog to live with, and he has a lot of training on him, but some of the CGC stuff is just not easy for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are just weird! I can get a very nice start line stay on Kairi for agility. Dogs barking/flailing like crazy, whatever, she just wants to be released to climb things! If I put her in a down stay in a normal situation and a dog runs by.. she isn't staying. At home she is extremely well behaved. DOGS.
Click to expand...

Yes! This is 100% Watson. For stays, he's solid if he knows he'll be released to something fun, like a recall or running in agility. But anything casual is just boring and stupid. He can heel beautifully right next to other dogs, but casual loose leash walking? Super hard.


----------



## Shep

Get Scot's CDX, hopefully in Jan./Feb., hopefully with decent scores. Then start working consistently (as opposed to inconsistently, which we've been doing forever) on Utility. He will need LOTS of proofing, confidence-building, and practice in many different locations before trialing in Utility, so not projecting a time frame for that one!


----------



## ireth0

Our goals are;
-Continue nosework (I'm not sure what level we're at now... advanced? intermediate? Who knows!) and try a trial in the spring to see how we do.
-Copy dog class (It's about teaching with a 'monkey see monkey do' method)
-Maybe work toward CGN
-Probably complete advanced obedience class in the spring/summer

My main goal though is to just have fun with her and bond more while working together.


----------



## MrsBoats

Lars: 

- Get that damn UD that was sidelined by his shoulder soft tissue injury in 2014. 
- Get that UDX and we'll see where the obedience path takes us. 
- UKC CDX
- I would like to start Lars in CDSP Obedience too. 

Ocean: 

- AKC RAE
- UKC RO1 and maybe URO2
- APDT RL2 
- AKC BN
- Be trialing in AKC Open agility by the end of 2015 and be in mostly P2 USDAA agility. 
- ATTS Temperament Test


I got some stuff to do with the boys.


----------



## petpeeve

First and foremost, just to have fun with my dogs. So, theoretically, I suppose I *could* be back here on Jan 1 reporting success. And everyday thereafter as well. 

All humour aside, my one guy is just about ready to begin trialing in Novice obedience. We're signed up for a Novice Refresher course that starts in the new year, just to put the finishing touches on our performance. Hopefully, ideally, we'll get our Novice title by say, early or mid-summer, and then begin seriously prepping for Open. He's already got a decent retrieve, decent broad jump, and killer drop on recall in place. Plus, signals I'd estimate are running at about 90% efficiency, distance wise, and with a very minor creeping issue too. Nothing I can't easily fix in a jiff. He's also got really solid go-outs, and a good seek back, but no real bar/high jump skills yet. And no scent discrimination experience whatsoever, at least not at the present time.

I guess in a nutshell those are our goals. Honestly though, I don't see Open or Utility titles for some time to come. Perhaps in 2016 / 2017 since there's no real hurry, imo. But I can still aim and prepare for them now anyway.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

I'm going to keep working on my dryland mushing with Frodo! Hopefully enter an event; even if we don't place, it'd be fun.
We've been invited to one next month but we are NOWHERE near good enough yet 
Hoping Hiccup can join in later next year too; double pointy powered scooter!


----------



## chimunga

I really want to get Watson's down-stay solid in the coming months. I'm trying to prime him to get his CGC once he's old enough. I'd also like to start training atleast 4 new tricks a month, even if they're just simple basic things. I've been busy, so I've been kind of lax in training tricks. 

We're also going to start working more on body awareness to get ready for some mild Agility when he turns one.


----------



## gingerkid

Really the only goal I have for this year is to get Snowball's CGC. There are a bunch of things I would _like_ to do, but they probably won't pan out for this year.


----------



## Salina

Sookie: 
finishing the Rally Excellence title. Shouldn't be a problem.
Also, I want to get at least the Obedience Novice title, maybe starting Open. She already knows it all up to a higher level and we really only have to issues: Stand for exam and go out. we'll see how far we will make it. She is almost three now and I feel like time is running too fast.


----------



## sassafras

I don't know that I have any formal goals for 2015. I've tossed around the idea of getting back in the rally ring. We'll be continuing in agility but I don't know if a trial is in the cards for 2015 (or ever, really). I guess we'll just kind of wing it.


----------



## CptJack

My goals for 2015 are simple:

Enter Kylie into 2 show 'n goes, and 2 *actual trials*. These are only the local ones, the easy ones, the small ones. I may do more if I like but if nothing else I need to do these two.

Get Molly into and through at least 3 levels of agility classes. Enter her in both show 'n goes, for practice. 

I'd like to get Bug through beginner agility, too, just to say I did.

Otherwise, I just want to have fun with my dogs and I'll take things as they come.


----------



## Kyllobernese

I would also like to do Nosework with Kris if there is anywhere or anybody training for it around here, sounds like it could be possible.


----------



## Gally

I'd really love to do another agility class with Gally. He loves it but it can be hard to find a class that fits in our schedule.


----------



## dogsule

My goal for 2015 for Belle is for us to enter our first agility trial. Planning for mid February!! Hopefully we will be ready. She will have been in agility class for just about a year. 


My goal for all of them is to get through the year healthy and with no injuries!!


----------



## Eeyore

Eeyore: finish class 1 obedience, and at least trial once in class 2. Hopefully we'll compete in bikejoring as well, but those are few and far away, meaning it requires a car and that's not likely to happen before the fall. 

I'll show Tippex at the staffy clubs winter show in february, but that's mostly to check out the environment and all that. We might try our luck in the rally ring as well, but with the other stuff I'll just wait and get the foundations right first.


----------



## Apricot

I want to get in the ring for Elsie's UD this year. I think we're about six months from being ready to trial.


----------



## kadylady

kadylady said:


> Zoey:... though it would be nice to pick up her AKC Open titles.


Forgot to post it here... Zoey got her AKC Open Standard title last month! Certificate came in the mail last week.


----------



## Finkie_Mom

Finkie_Mom said:


> Bubbles: Get her CGC already  And maybe try to get her therapy certified.
> 
> Kimma: Keep chugging away at her MACH, and finish her RA.
> 
> Jari: Maybe start trialing in AKC agility? That's my only goal for him LOL. I'm also going to show him at Nationals (it's half hour away from me so I can't NOT go), and it would be nice to put some points on him. Not holding my breath, however, since the conformation ring is totally not my thing and Jari has only ever done one show in his life


Kimma got her RA a couple of weeks ago


----------



## kadylady

Finkie_Mom said:


> Kimma got her RA a couple of weeks ago


Congrats!!


----------



## jade5280

My goal for 2015 is to start tracking. Mostly just for fun, but we'll see where it takes us. We're bringing Ryker to a tracking clinic in April so we can learn where to start and how to track. I wish I could bring Gypsy as well because her nose is crazy, but it would end up being a nightmare with all the other dogs around.


----------



## gingerkid

I'm adding another goal: Teach Snowball how to fetch.


----------



## trainingjunkie

gingerkid said:


> I'm adding another goal: Teach Snowball how to fetch.


I LOVE teaching dogs to fetch! I have become a bit of a specialist! Best of luck! Let me know if you need help!


----------



## gingerkid

trainingjunkie said:


> I LOVE teaching dogs to fetch! I have become a bit of a specialist! Best of luck! Let me know if you need help!


Any tips for getting him to bring the ball/stick BACK instead of running away with it? lol. If I recall him while he's holding it, he drops it instead of coming to me WITH it. :doh:


----------



## chimunga

gingerkid said:


> Any tips for getting him to bring the ball/stick BACK instead of running away with it? lol. If I recall him while he's holding it, he drops it instead of coming to me WITH it. :doh:


Have you tried the method of using a tug toy to teach fetch? That's what I did with Watson. I'd tug with him for a minute, then tell him to drop it. Then I'd throw it, and he'd bring it back to me, because he wants to tug some more.


----------



## Laurelin

Laurelin said:


> Hank is mostly just training considering he's 5 weeks into agility. Maybe towards the end of the year he'll be ready for some show and gos and fun runs. *I'd like to maybe try a CAT test with him if I can find one not too far away.* I think that would be fun. We may try for his RATI and RATN since he enjoyed the barn hunt seminar a lot. We have a couple seminars coming up and a tricks class too. *May also start Hank in nosework in the spring* Depends on what is going on and when. I thought about CGC testing but he's SO WILD when meeting dogs and people that it's a daunting task lol.


Hank and I did do that! 

Updated goal:

- Finish Hank's CA title. (Needs one more Q)

We missed the barn hunt sign up (long story). :/ bummer. Maybe we can find another sometime because I think he has a good shot of getting his RATI and Qing in RATN. He's really turned on to the sport lately.

We have started odor work but he is not in class. I need to be more disciplined about our training in nosework. Right now I'm just working him on the same hides as Summer and Mia.


----------



## gingerkid

chimunga said:


> Have you tried the method of using a tug toy to teach fetch? That's what I did with Watson. I'd tug with him for a minute, then tell him to drop it. Then I'd throw it, and he'd bring it back to me, because he wants to tug some more.


I'd have to build up ANY level of tug-drive first. Snowball could literally not care any less about toys unless I have a clicker in one hand and treats in the other.


----------



## CptJack

Have you tried the pill bottle sort of trick? Sealed container the dog can pick up, wait for them to pick it up, open it, give a treat, build from there? It worked wonders for building Kylie's toy drive - naturally she's just much more into food.


----------



## CptJack

CptJack said:


> My goals for 2015 are simple:
> 
> Enter Kylie into 2 show 'n goes, and 2 *actual trials*. These are only the local ones, the easy ones, the small ones. I may do more if I like but if nothing else I need to do these two.
> 
> Get Molly into and through at least 3 levels of agility classes. Enter her in both show 'n goes, for practice.
> 
> I'd like to get Bug through beginner agility, too, just to say I did.
> 
> Otherwise, I just want to have fun with my dogs and I'll take things as they come.


My 'dog year' is done so I'm revisiting this now (or next trial is the very first of 2016). 

Kylie actually did 4 trials and at least 2 show 'n goes - more like 3 and there might be more before the end of the year. She also got her novice regular and novice tunneler titles, and has 2/3 of her TNG novice and Open Regular titles. 

Molly did get through all 3 levels of agility and do 2 show 'n goes. 

I let the Bug thing go. 

Overall, I'd say 2015 wasn't bad. Now I just need to start goal setting for 2016.


----------



## trainingjunkie

Good for you! You rocked it! Can't wait to see what you reach for next year!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Lets see
> 
> Hatter- Get him started in showing, maybe finish his CH.
> 
> Touche- Get him started showing in spring, show him at Nationals, maybe finish CH.
> 
> BB- Have an uneventful whelping (fingers crossed), keep a puppy from her. Probably play around with her in the show ring. Work on rally o, maybe field.
> 
> Bulldogs- Have a litter sometime next year out of whisper. Show at nationals. Would love to finish one or two of them, but we will see.


Ok, although I still have one more show for the year, I too will update.

Hatter: He is one major and a few singles away from his CH. If he does not get it in December, we will try for Jan.

Touche: Never got my hands on him. But he finished his championship, got WD at weim nationals along the way too. May look at him in a few years and see if we could get a grand on him.

BB- Well it was not uneventful, but it was successful so I guess that is all that matters. Her kids will debut in the ring in January. Did not work on rally or field.

Bulldogs: Did not finish anyone. Have not bred anyone yet. But did show at nationals and got some placements. Rou got one third, Cha got a third and a second. Under breeder judges, so not bad overall.


----------



## CptJack

trainingjunkie said:


> Good for you! You rocked it! Can't wait to see what you reach for next year!


Thanks!

I have a lot of conflict in goal setting for next year, based largely on both what I see other people doing, and the way NADAC's award/title structure is laid out. Going to take a lot of fumbling around and a lot of thinking to sort out, just so I'm working TOWARD things now instead of just 'OMG WE GOT A Q'.


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove

I want to enter my first novice rally competition. I don't need to title, but I am eager to get my foot into the "Dog World" more.


----------



## elrohwen

elrohwen said:


> My goal is to enter the Rally ring for the first time, probably in April at Welshie Nationals. It will also be Watson's first time in the Best of Breed ring.
> 
> I'd like to finally get his NW1 title (third time's the charm?) but I don't know if I have the energy or motivation to attend another trial.
> 
> That's pretty much it. We'll continue to dabble in classes and sports, but otherwise I don't have any specific goals. I've thought about going for his GCh, but that will depend on my job situation and how much free time I have.
> 
> We might be getting a puppy in May which will provide plenty of new challenges.


Well, Watson did get his Rally Novice title! Nationals was his second Q and he finished it that weekend.

I didn't get his NW1 title, mostly because I'm kind of over nosework with him right now (not the sport so much as the trials and the way they're run) so I didn't even look for a trial. Maybe next year?

And we did get a puppy in the beginning of June


----------



## MrsBoats

Oh man....totally forgot about this thread!!

Let's see...Lars did get his UD, has gotten 27 Obedience Master points, and while trying to get some UDX legs...he has earned his "CDX3" LOL 

Ocean has had a great 2015 so far. He has earned his AKC Open Fast title, Novice Standard, Novice JWW's title and 4 RAE legs. USDAA agility he earned his Performance Dog title, his first Steeplechase Tournament Q, P1 Standard Title, P1 Jumpers title, P1 Gamblers title, and his P1 Pairs relay title. He's got the AKC big cluster and another USDAA trial coming up and we'll see if we can get a couple more titles this year.


----------



## ireth0

ireth0 said:


> Our goals are;
> -Continue nosework (I'm not sure what level we're at now... advanced? intermediate? Who knows!) and try a trial in the spring to see how we do.
> -Copy dog class (It's about teaching with a 'monkey see monkey do' method)
> -Maybe work toward CGN
> -Probably complete advanced obedience class in the spring/summer
> 
> My main goal though is to just have fun with her and bond more while working together.


Wow so in order... 

Yep, nosework continued (although only briefly for classes), we got 3 DOT ribbons and got our started container ribbon in our first trial ever! Our instructor has recently been certified as a judge so that may open up more trial opportunities in the future, we'll have to see.

Copy dog was completed and was fantastic. Definitely one of the classes I'm most glad of taking. 

Got our CGN!

Completed advanced obedience successfully. 

Main goal has also come along fantastically. 

We've also had lots of victories this year that were non-formal work related but more personal victories.


----------



## dagwall

I guess I never actually got around to posting here at the start of the year. The goals would have been continuing with nosework and hoping to get new titles. Continue to look for barn hunt training opportunities. Keep fostering and finding homes for needy dogs.

Well we got our NW2 title in February, pass our Clove ORT in ?June?, and did our first NW3 trial earlier this month. Didn't title in the NW3 trial but we did well overall, have another shot in December so the year isn't over yet for us.

Barn hunt I haven't had much success with. I do know one lady who I can train with food rewards with but she's about 1.5 hours away and across a toll bridge so kinda hard to motivate myself to work for that. I keep getting hints of something coming together much closer to me but as far as I know nothing comes of it. Right now I'm hearing talk of starting a club about an hour west of me that might be promising but that's still a lot of travel time for training which will likely cut into nosework and adoption events for my foster dogs. So yeah... not sure where that's going if anywhere. I've enjoyed all the barn hunts we've been to but Jubel is only going to advance if I can make finding the rats worth his while with a history of rewarding with something he cares about for finding the rats. 

Fostered two dogs who have been adopted this year and just brought home a third, we'll have to see if he gets adopted before the end of the year.


----------



## ireth0

dagwall said:


> I guess I never actually got around to posting here at the start of the year. The goals would have been continuing with nosework and hoping to get new titles. Continue to look for barn hunt training opportunities. Keep fostering and finding homes for needy dogs.
> 
> Well we got our NW2 title in February, pass our Clove ORT in ?June?, and did our first NW3 trial earlier this month. Didn't title in the NW3 trial but we did well overall, have another shot in December so the year isn't over yet for us.
> 
> Barn hunt I haven't had much success with. I do know one lady who I can train with food rewards with but she's about 1.5 hours away and across a toll bridge so kinda hard to motivate myself to work for that. I keep getting hints of something coming together much closer to me but as far as I know nothing comes of it. Right now I'm hearing talk of starting a club about an hour west of me that might be promising but that's still a lot of travel time for training which will likely cut into nosework and adoption events for my foster dogs. So yeah... not sure where that's going if anywhere. I've enjoyed all the barn hunts we've been to but Jubel is only going to advance if I can make finding the rats worth his while with a history of rewarding with something he cares about for finding the rats.
> 
> Fostered two dogs who have been adopted this year and just brought home a third, we'll have to see if he gets adopted before the end of the year.


because I'm curious; how would you train barnhunt if not with food rewards?


----------



## trainingjunkie

It has been a great year!

Mahto got his Rally Excellent, 5 RAE legs, competed at Rally Nationals, got his Beginner Novice title and his CD. He will debut in agility next month and got his CGC and CGCA. Mahto will take all 3 ORTS next month.

Ky did every single run of her RAE this year! Go Ky! Next year, she's going to get some real work done! She also got her CGCA. She will take her ORTS next month too. She really did very little this year but I think she is close to ready to start really competing.

Gator started nosework and got he NW1, NW1I, and NW1C. He just got his CGCA. He finished his RAE4 and competed at nationals, ending up #15 overall. He was also the AKC's #1 rally terrier in the US based on all cumulative scores for the year. He earned his first PUDX leg. Not too bad for a "retired" dog! I will really have to think about where we go next year. It's time for him to slow down.

It's fun to think about next year. I have some big dreams. I hope we can make most of them happen.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Lucy got two Q's, one in Starters jumpers and one in Starters Snooker. Only got to two trials this year, will get to a bunch of trials next year with her and Kris. Will enter Kris is some Rally and Obedience trials when they do not conflict with the Agility. Will get started in Obedience training with Bonnie, my Golden x Poodle puppy who is just over three months now.


----------



## dagwall

ireth0 said:


> because I'm curious; how would you train barnhunt if not with food rewards?


Most people want it to be purely instinct based and working for praise. Well instinct got us our three novice legs in three runs for a novice title but as soon as we hit open Jubel's interest waned. He realized he wasn't going to get the rats and me telling him he's such a good boy with lots of pats just doesn't cut it. He'll do the tunnel and climb because I ask him to because they are intrinsically fun for him I think. Telling me where the rats are... not so much. 

There is a women who has classes/drop in practices not too far from me but it'd still be a huge pain to attend. The classes are in the middle of the week usually around 7pm I think. Rush hour isn't quite over by that time here and I'd have to drive through it twice to attend. Once getting home from work to get Jubel (and possibly care for a foster dog) and then drive back up through it (in the direction with worse congestion) to get to class. It'd be hard pressed to be worth it if she did let me train it like nosework but she is hard set against training with food because you can't reward with food in the ring.


----------



## trainingjunkie

dagwall said:


> but she is hard set against training with food because you can't reward with food in the ring.


That's just dumb. I train for obedience with food even though I can't feed in the ring... You just have to teach a dog to tolerate the delay, which is really very simple.


----------



## dagwall

trainingjunkie said:


> That's just dumb. I train for obedience with food even though I can't feed in the ring... You just have to teach a dog to tolerate the delay, which is really very simple.


Totally agree. Which is why it's so frustrating. One of the people I do nosework with dabbles in barn hunt as well and has the exact same issue. She's closer to the no food lady but wants to do the same as me and train it similarly to nosework.


----------



## trainingjunkie

Too bad she's too controlling to just let people do what they want. I mean, it's not like you will be screwing up the training for anyone else. It's not a "group" exercise.

And all blah, blah, blah aside, Barnhunt IS nosework at it's core no matter the motivation of the dog.


----------



## ireth0

dagwall said:


> Most people want it to be purely instinct based and working for praise. Well instinct got us our three novice legs in three runs for a novice title but as soon as we hit open Jubel's interest waned. He realized he wasn't going to get the rats and me telling him he's such a good boy with lots of pats just doesn't cut it. He'll do the tunnel and climb because I ask him to because they are intrinsically fun for him I think. Telling me where the rats are... not so much.


Thank you! There is a new barnhunt workshop possibly happening here and I wonder what they use. We can't go this time but maybe will in the future if it continues to be offered.


----------



## ireth0

trainingjunkie said:


> Too bad she's too controlling to just let people do what they want. I mean, it's not like you will be screwing up the training for anyone else. It's not a "group" exercise.
> 
> And all blah, blah, blah aside, Barnhunt IS nosework at it's core no matter the motivation of the dog.


Yea, we've always had the least success working under trainers who tried to fit us into a box we didn't fit, and the best success with classes that worked with each individual dog and suggested different methods if method A wasn't working for you.


----------



## dogsule

dogsule said:


> My goal for 2015 for Belle is for us to enter our first agility trial. Planning for mid February!! Hopefully we will be ready. She will have been in agility class for just about a year.
> 
> 
> My goal for all of them is to get through the year healthy and with no injuries!!


Oh wow, forgot all about this thread! Hard to believe we hadn't even entered a trial yet in January and we have gotten three titles so far this year! I never imagined that! 
AKC Novice Agility
AKC Novice Agility Jumper
AkC Open Agility

So much fun!!


----------



## elrohwen

In some sense I can see wanting to run a sport like barn hunt as an instinct thing. There is sort of that idea of testing the dog's hunt/prey drive (though not sure sure if prey drive is even the right word, since the rat doesn't run and they never catch it). Go to ground is pretty much always instinct - I haven't met people who train it with food or any external motivator.

But I also think it's really stupid to not let people train it with food like nosework if they want. It's a fun sport for everybody - who cares? Like trainingjunkie said, it's not a group thing and you're not messing it up for anybody else.

I really need to try it with Watson. There was an event near me a couple weeks ago but I totally spaced out and missed it. I'm pretty sure he would be one of those intrinsically motivated dogs. If I were going to custom design an activity for him that would basically be it. Hazel, not so much. She is a much more visual hunter and wants to chase.


----------



## ireth0

Oh yea, I'm sure if we were able to try it Luna would take to it no problem. My concern would more be ensuring the rat was very solidly contained.


----------



## Laurelin

Yeah the barn hunt people here won't use food rewards. They want it to be purely instinct. It's an odd sport... some actual ratters won't take to it at all.


----------



## trainingjunkie

Laurelin said:


> Yeah the barn hunt people here won't use food rewards. They want it to be purely instinct. It's an odd sport... some actual ratters won't take to it at all.


Not to start a controversy, but if it HAS to be done by instinct, how is it really a sport open to all dogs?


----------



## elrohwen

trainingjunkie said:


> Not to start a controversy, but if it HAS to be done by instinct, how is it really a sport open to all dogs?


Yeah, I guess that's my point. If you want it to be a terrier only thing or whatever, they do it at a JRTCA show (I've seen barnhunt and earth dog at a JRT show). But if it's open to all dogs, they won't all have that instinct. It's called training. What is wrong with training?

ETA: I have seen dogs with basically zero sniffing/hunting instinct learn how to do nosework and do it well (a siberian husky comes to mind). It did not come naturally to him, but he learned it and he enjoys it. Everybody wins.


----------



## Laurelin

trainingjunkie said:


> Not to start a controversy, but if it HAS to be done by instinct, how is it really a sport open to all dogs?


I think the common view (by some) is that it's a sport not meant to be open to all dogs. I guess they view it kind of like lure coursing... your dog either does it or they don't.

I think it would be easy to train for but I think a lot of people don't see the point since it's supposedly 'instinct based'.

My problem with that is that if it's instinct based some dogs are going to have the instinct but not do barn hunt. That's Mia right there.... has killed at least 12+ rodents but has figured out barn hunt never 'pays'.


----------



## CptJack

Even a dog with a ton of instinct to find a rodent is going to stop when they dont' get to chase/kill said rodent because it's sealed in a tube. It then becomes something that ERODES the behavior. You have to reinforce with either food or, you know, the chase/kill. That's just how behavior WORKS.


----------



## Laurelin

Or maybe 'open to all dogs with the instinct' is a better description. I've seen (using the no food or toy reward methods) dogs of many different breeds really 'turn on' to barn hunt. BCs are actually one breed I have seen be consistently the best at it. A lot of the terriers actually haven't been interested.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> My problem with that is that if it's instinct based some dogs are going to have the instinct but not do barn hunt. That's Mia right there.... has killed at least 12+ rodents but has figured out barn hunt never 'pays'.


Right, that's my problem with it as an instinct based sport. I guess if you just want to know if a dog can sniff and find, like a spaniel or pointer would, then it's decent test (though birds would be a better test than a rat). For a dog like Watson, the sniffing and finding is the reward and motivation in itself - he doesn't need to catch it or even see it run. He will sniff around our grill for hours and he's only seen a mouse come out of it once. 

But if you're testing terriers, I think you're going to have a lot who figure out they can't get to the rat, or even see the rat, and lose motivation. The chase and catch is ultimately the motivation for these dogs I would think since you want them to catch and kill rodents, not just sniff them out.


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Or maybe 'open to all dogs with the instinct' is a better description. I've seen (using the no food or toy reward methods) dogs of many different breeds really 'turn on' to barn hunt. BCs are actually one breed I have seen be consistently the best at it. A lot of the terriers actually haven't been interested.


That makes sense to me. Because BCs are actually one of the dogs most willing to work for no reinforcement except praise. FINDING a rat isn't going to be rewarding for a terrier if they can't do anything with it. It's more like 'open to all dogs who can be reinforced by praise' which is kind of defeating their own purposes. 

*ETA:* And frankly 'good dog, now you don't get to have that prey you found' is actually pretty, um. Well, it's a decent way to train them to STOP trying to find the rat? Both because 'what's the point' and because "You showed me where it was, have a pat on the head but I'm taking you away from it now." THEY WANT THE RAT. Food might get them over that hurdle, but praise isn't going to.

Or maybe really sniffy dogs, like Elrohwen mentioned, but that's still not targeting the instinct they claim to be. At all.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> That makes sense to me. Because BCs are actually one of the dogs most willing to work for no reinforcement except praise. FINDING a rat isn't going to be rewarding for a terrier if they can't do anything with it. It's more like 'open to all dogs who can be reinforced by praise' which is kind of defeating their own purposes.


I'm pretty sure Watson would be intrinsically motivated by just finding it and never seeing or chasing it. But he would be the worst actual ratting dog ever and would never catch something in real life. It would run right past him while he was sniffing for it (which has actually happened). He's not similar to a terrier in any way.


----------



## Laurelin

CptJack said:


> Even a dog with a ton of instinct to find a rodent is going to stop when they dont' get to chase/kill said rodent because it's sealed in a tube. It then becomes something that ERODES the behavior. You have to reinforce with either food or, you know, the chase/kill. That's just how behavior WORKS.


Honestly, you don't with barn hunt for a lot of dogs. It's about 50/50 in my experience whether a dog takes to it or not. But the ones that do, really really do. For a lot of them the rat tube/scent actually becomes the reward. These are the dogs that go NUTS when they find the rat tube. But dogs with mild interest in my experience fizzle out very very quickly. I think you could build them up to enjoy the sport but it seems uncommon for people to do that. At least around here. It's kind of just seen as 'eh.. your dog doesn't have the instinct, sorry'. 

Some people also train lure coursing too starting with lunge whips and things. 

I dunno, I see both sides of the 'instinct based' sports.


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> I'm pretty sure Watson would be intrinsically motivated by just finding it and never seeing or chasing it. But he would be the worst actual ratting dog ever and would never catch something in real life. It would run right past him while he was sniffing for it (which has actually happened). He's not similar to a terrier in any way.


I edited, a lot.



Laurelin said:


> Honestly, you don't with barn hunt for a lot of dogs. It's about 50/50 in my experience whether a dog takes to it or not. But the ones that do, really really do. For a lot of them the rat tube/scent actually becomes the reward. These are the dogs that go NUTS when they find the rat tube. But dogs with mild interest in my experience fizzle out very very quickly. I think you could build them up to enjoy the sport but it seems uncommon for people to do that. At least around here. It's kind of just seen as 'eh.. your dog doesn't have the instinct, sorry'.
> 
> Some people also train lure coursing too starting with lunge whips and things.
> 
> I dunno, I see both sides of the 'instinct based' sports.


Honestly, for me, since it's supposed to be an instinct based sport and it's removing a lot of dogs who do have instinct it's just dumb not to allow any external reward while removing the animal from it's prey, but hey. I don't do it or want to, anyway. I actually rat (clear barns) occasionally and that works out just fine for me


----------



## elrohwen

I really need to try this for real to see if my hunch is right. I would bet on Watson dying and going to heaven with this type of game. He would work just for the joy of sniffing out a critter. He once spent 40min sniffing for a groundhog under our porch. He has never seen this groundhog, but he knows it lives under there (I've seen it but not for months). We quit at 40min because I was losing my mind. Every time we're in the front yard he will obsess about it until I remove him.

Pretty sure Hazel would enjoy it at first and then lose interest when she couldn't see/chase the rat. Her prey drive is very visual and movement based. More typical prey drive I think, vs Watson's obsessive sniffing.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> I edited, a lot.


I just saw that  I agree that they're not trying to test bird dogging skills at all. Barn hunt as a test of terrier-ness doesn't seem quite right to me. Fun idea, but if you're using it to test terrier instinct I think it has failings.

Actual hunt tests are like the bird version of barnhunt. Bird is out in a field, can you find it? The only reward is having it shot and retrieving it, which is generally a reward for the retrievers, but the spaniels and pointers would often rather leave that bird and keep hunting for the next if you let them. I feel like many bird dogs would be excellent at barnhunt.


----------



## CptJack

Kylie's actually gotten really sniffy and tracky lately (no idea why) and I've started playing nosework games with her, but I'm pretty sure getting no reinforcement but praise would lead her to going flat and seeing no point. With lots of reps with food rewards, maybe, but if there was never food there to transfer value from? No way. 

JACK, the actual rat terrier, who rats in a real world situation, would in no way play this game more than once - maybe, maybe, twice. If he's not going to get to kill it, he's not going to tell me where it is. 

Molly can't find things she can't see. I've never seen a less nosy dog. Thud and Bug aren't very sniffy either, but MIGHT pick it up. Thud would do it for the praise? Because he's into that now. But he has no real desire to sniff out and find critters.


----------



## Laurelin

Honestly I don't think BCs doing well has anything to do with praise. The ones I've seen have all been ON from the get go an love the tube. 

I think it maybe a game you need to watch to get... I would say for a lot of dogs there's enough reward with just getting at the tube. But for some probably not. It's not a good indication of if your dog is an actual ratter or not though. 

I do think for even the good dogs its using a lot of frustration in training. 

I'm not sure there is an ethical way to set up a real instinctual 'barn hunt' sport since you'd have to kill rats to do so. So yeah I agree there's some flaws but I think it's the nature of the beast trying to test an instinct that would mean the death of another animal. 

Lure coursing also has no 'end reward' either.


----------



## elrohwen

Watson can sniff out a deer and point directly at it from 100-200ft away (assuming decent wind conditions). The other day I knew he was on deer but didn't see one so told him he was full of crap, and 2min later some guy walks by and says "Did you see the big buck in the woods over there?" When will I ever learn that he is never wrong? We need to sell our services to hunters in the area. 

It's even funnier when the wind pushes the scent off a little bit, so he's whining into the woods in one direction while the deer run off about 45deg in another direction. It's obvious he can't see them at all and is going entirely off of scent.


----------



## CptJack

I have seen it once and I still think it's kind of dumb? But admittedly just once. BCs are ON about most things they do. I don't think that has anything to do with instinct. There is no instinct involved in agility, but they turn on to it - or flyball, or fetch, or whatever, because that's their nature. To go and go HARD.

Barn hunt not having a reward in and of itself doesn't bug me. Even not allowing training with food - see also, lure coursing. The issue is they're trying to test instinct to HUNT RATS, not instinct to sniff things out and enjoy it and the instinct they're trying to test is made immediately aversive by the method they insist on using - ie: only praise rewards. In the ring fine, but training? Come on, you've got something the dog values more than anything else (if it is any kind of ratter) and you want to take it away and give it nothing in return and expect it to continue? 

That's flawed as HECK. 

If this were a test with caged rabbits for beagles or whatever, fine, but it's NOT. The instinct they're trying to make a 'sport' around isn't the one they are testing. AT ALL. The dogs with the highest drive to do what they're testing for are going to be the most put off by the method they insist on using.

But mostly not my sport and my thinking it's dumb isn't going to really influence or hurt anything and I do recognize that I don't have much business having an opinion (once is not a sample size and it wasn't even much of the once, especially since I had no clue about training for it). It just doesn't make any bloody sense to me.


----------



## Laurelin

In my experience its hard to tell if a dog would love barn hunt or not. Mia loves sniffing and loves rodents. Would work hours at a live trap. Has killed a lot of mice. No interest. 

BCs have really been the breed I've seen all love the sport but it could be a fluke. My sample size is like 6 BCs. Lol

Labs I've seen go both ways. Ridgebacks, terriers, tervs. I will say all the GSD have had no interest. Aussies often seem to enjoy it. The beauceron and poodles didn't like it. The corgis didn't either except one. It's a real toss up. JRTs are probably the breed after BCs I've seen really love it. But TFT have been a wash. Schnauzers are iffy. Etc. probably mostly individual dog.


----------



## Laurelin

I can't explain the BCs to be honest. I've seen them be entirely not on in some things. (Lure coursing seems hit or miss). The belgians oddly arent big into the barn hunt always. Some of the BCs live for barn hunt. They can be funny about it. My friends BC disliked agility but loooooves barn hunt. My trainers BC is funny about the tube. 

Biggest barn hunt nut I know is a lab though. Some dogs really do love the sport. 

The training methods do work for a lot of dogs. But won't work for all of them especially dogs motivated by chase more than scent or do have 'some drive' but not enough to forgo the reward. 

Like I said the tube is the reward. So it not as if there is no reward. It won't work for all dogs. I dot see a problem with training it and people do. But some trainers won't really work with a dog with no instinct. So just something to be aware of.


----------



## Laurelin

Another thing with both barn hunt and nosework is these are really brand new sports and things are very much evolving. Nosework training methods are IMO very crude at best at this point. But I think this will change over time. If more people get into barn hunt there will be more methods popping up that will be more inclusive IMO.


----------



## elrohwen

As much as Watson needs to try barn hunt, Hazel needs to try lure coursing. I think she would looove it. She is so motion oriented, watches and chases every falling leaf or bug she can find, and she loves to run. I'm also pretty sure Watson would not get lure coursing at all. "What is the deal with this plastic bag? I don't get it"

Maybe my goals for 2016 should be to try him in barnhunt and her in lure coursing. haha


----------



## CptJack

If it were just a matter of not working with a dog for instinct it would be fine and I wouldn't blink, but what instinct exactly is it they are testing?

yes, sure, fine, the reward is the tube, but they're *STILL* not making a sport around, well, ratting? Because I can name TONS of dogs right off who are not going to play that game but who actually rat. Real life. Find the rat, kill the rat. The instinct is there, but if the rat is being removed from them then it is a pretty powerful aversive. 

So. What instinct is it this is testing, exactly?

It isn't ratting. It's just... nosework in a different setting with a different scent/target, basically?

That, fundamentally, is what my issue is. And just about the ONLY thing my issue is.

ETA: And to be honest? I don't think it would be that hard to train in whatever method if you had access to the rats. Even down to performing in trials without immediate reward could work for a lot of dogs. It's no other reward at any stage of the game that I find kind of self-defeating.


----------



## Laurelin

I think the awkwardness is just fumbling trying to a) keep it instinct based b) keep rats hidden c) keep rats safe. 

I'm not sure there is a solution. They're just going to have to accept that some people are going to teach it like nosework. And they do... It's just specific trainers won't teach you if you want to do it that way. 

I'm not owning rats so I can play barn hunt though. Some people do. 

The way I've been explained to is its testing the sniff/search instinct. But yes there will be dogs that would actually hunt in a real scenario that wobt in barn hunt. Admittedly my friend who is a trainer/judge and put a lot of dog through has commented that Mia is exceptionally weird in how high her hunt drive is outside of barn hunt vs in barn hunt. She's seen videos of Mia when I had the mouse problem in the duplex.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I think the awkwardness is just fumbling trying to a) keep it instinct based b) keep rats hidden c) keep rats safe.
> 
> I'm not sure there is a solution. They're just going to have to accept that some people are going to teach it like nosework. And they do... It's just specific trainers won't teach you if you want to do it that way.
> 
> I'm not owning rats so I can play barn hunt though. Some people do.
> 
> The way I've been explained to is its testing the sniff/search instinct. But yes there will be dogs that would actually hunt in a real scenario that wobt in barn hunt. Admittedly my friend who is a trainer/judge and put a lot of dog through has commented that Mia is exceptionally weird in how high her hunt drive is outside of barn hunt vs in barn hunt. She's seen videos of Mia when I had the mouse problem in the duplex.


Could Mia's issue have been an environmental thing? Like hunting for rats at home is fun, but in a barn filled with straw bales and a bunch of people it's just weird?


----------



## dagwall

For what it's worth. The trainer who won't allow food in training has BCs and a lab, the one who will let me train with food has little terriers (I'm drawing a blank on the type for some reason) and also does earth dog on her property. She trains herself as instinct and making the tube exciting, chase games, etc but she has zero issues with me wanting to train with food. 

Elrohwen it really could go either way with Watson I think. I thought Jubel would love it too, and he was pretty excited about it at first... He's killed a handful of mice, goes crazy tracking chipmunks, rabbits, and fox in the park near my house. By the 5th barn hunt run he was pretty damned mehhhh about it. Doing 4-5 run throughs with the trainer will let me reward with food along with making the rat tube exciting, having him chase it around the ring before hiding it again and repeating got him super excited. We did that a week before coming out for our last attempt at trialing in open. He was somewhat into in on our first run, I focused on finding the rats more than anything else and we actually found both rats and ran out of time before I got him to tunnel. Second run he was less excited, I got tunnel and climb early and he just fizzled out before we could find the second rat. Haven't gone back since.


----------



## elrohwen

With Watson, I would fully expect environmental issues to potentially derail him as well. And marking. I'm 99% sure he would mark if another dog had already marked there (not so sure if he would if the area was clean). That's one thing that has held me back. He's gotten much better about marking in agility and other classes now, so I have more hope.


----------



## Laurelin

I don't know if environmental played a role with Mia. Maybe a little but she also fizzled after a couple rounds. She was like 'yeah it's over there but who cares?'


----------



## kadylady

kadylady said:


> Luke: My goal is to enter AKC Obedience with him, probably starting in Beginner Novice and see where we go from there. Depending on how much Obedience we do I may also start working towards his RAE in AKC Rally. May hit a few UKC Rally shows locally if schedule permits. He likes it so we will keep at it. Would still love to see what he thinks of dock diving but that's lower on our priority list.
> 
> Zoey: Big goal for Zoey this year is to qualify for the 2016 CPE Nationals! Qualifying period is Jan 1st 2015-Dec 31st 2015 and 2016 nationals are in Ohio so a very reasonable distance for us. We need to finish level 3 and have accumulated 30 Q's. We will spend more time in CPE agility than AKC this year, though it would be nice to pick up her AKC Open titles. Not sure how much Rally we will hit this year since I'm going to focus more on Obedience with Luke, but her Rally Excellent title would be nice too.
> 
> Skye: Lots of fun puppy stuff!!!!! May try to pick up her CGC towards the end of the year, and we should be starting formal agility classes when she gets to be a year old in the fall. In the mean time we will be doing a few private lessons here and there with my instructor and be working on foundation stuff.


Luke pretty much had the year off from any competing. We hit some training bumps at the beginning of the year and needed to take a break. I have been getting him a little interested in the disc lately so we've been doing some casual playing.

Zoey....man we've had an up and down year! Couple months on, couple months off, couple months on, couple months off....that has been the theme of our year. We are 9 Q's away from qualifying for CPE Nationals and we have 4 trials left to get them. She did pick up her AKC Open Standard title back in February and we are 1 Q away from her Open JWW title, with 3 attempts Thanksgiving weekend. No rally this year. Overall, considering the amount of time off due to injuries, we've gotten a lot done this year.

Skye has had a great year of fun puppy stuff. I think she's got a great agility foundation started and she finishes her first class tomorrow night. We also discovered the sport of disc and did her first competition. She absolutely loves disc and we are having fun playing it.


----------



## LoMD13

elrohwen said:


> With Watson, I would fully expect environmental issues to potentially derail him as well. And marking. I'm 99% sure he would mark if another dog had already marked there (not so sure if he would if the area was clean). That's one thing that has held me back. He's gotten much better about marking in agility and other classes now, so I have more hope.


The marking was what derailed us too. She doesn't mark in agility, but outside being asked to do nothing but sniff hay bales? That's fair game for marking haha. Lo has fairly high prey/hunt drive and a KILLER nose. I'd like to try nosework with her sometime because her nose is really unbelievable sometimes. 

We took a lot of steps forward this year! We achieved Novice Tunnelers, and Novice Regular titles. We Q'd in chances! We got our P1 Standard title, and our P1 Jumpers title. We tried Gamblers, unsuccessfully but I no longer feel likes it's a lost cause. We got 4 Q's in a day once. Had lots of fun, happy runs and met great people and great dogs.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I really want to do the impossible and work toward Kairi's CGC.  I also hope to start doing some pre-trialing with her this summer in agility. That's probably way more likely.
> 
> Also, new puppy this year! I have so many plans for that poor thing.


I thought I had updated this, but apparently not?

CGC isn't happening yet. Agility conflicts with the CGC class. I'm hoping to make that a thing this winter for real. We did do a fun trial and then went straight to real trialing. Kairi did very well! So proud of her. 

Things I'd like to do this year, but not putting too much pressure on my poor dog:
- Get CGC
- Get RATI at least.. we'll see how she continues to take the Barn Hunt
- More agility trials but mostly just to have fun and learn how to focus to me during them.. then hopefully start grabbing some titles.
- Try lure coursing this spring/summer. I really, really think she would like this.
- Enter "Try DockDogs" this summer and maybe a competition. She has been practicing in the pool all summer.. she is ready. 
- Trickdog titles this winter? She really, really loves doing tricks. 

Ember ended up being my husbands agility dog (darnit, involved husband!).. so the doors closed on that.  I should take an obedience class with her or something though, because our relationship can be rough sometimes.


----------



## kadylady

kadylady said:


> Zoey: Big goal for Zoey this year is to *qualify for the 2016 CPE Nationals!* Qualifying period is Jan 1st 2015-Dec 31st 2015 and 2016 nationals are in Ohio so a very reasonable distance for us. We need to finish level 3 and have accumulated 30 Q's. We will spend more time in CPE agility than AKC this year, though it would be nice to *pick up her AKC Open titles*. Not sure how much Rally we will hit this year since I'm going to focus more on Obedience with Luke, but her Rally Excellent title would be nice too.


We completed our 2 big goals for the year!! Last weekend we picked up her final Open JWW Q to completely finish Open! And then this weekend we picked up the remaining 4 Q's we needed to for CPE Nationals qualifications! Pretty awesome year…especially considering we didn't trial half the year due to injury. Can't wait for our next year together.


----------



## trainingjunkie

kadylady said:


> We completed our 2 big goals for the year!! Last weekend we picked up her final Open JWW Q to completely finish Open! And then this weekend we picked up the remaining 4 Q's we needed to for CPE Nationals qualifications! Pretty awesome year…especially considering we didn't trial half the year due to injury. Can't wait for our next year together.


Congratulations! Well Done! I am very excited to see what next year has in store for you as well!

Good luck at Nationals!


----------



## Kyllobernese

Kyllobernese said:


> Would like to try CARO Rally next year with Kris, maybe start doing some serious training in Agility with her. Remmy, still want to get those final two Advanced Snooker Q's so he will be in Masters in Games, but if not compete in some Masters classes. Start competing in Agility with Lucy. She only had one trial in 2013 and has been on hold all this year, the same as Remmy.


Never got to any Caro Rally trials. Did compete in two Agility trials with Lucy and she got two Q's and competed in the same two trials with Kris and although I was pleased with her, no Q's. Only had the two trials in 2015 with Remmy and still no Snooker Q's.


----------



## kadylady

trainingjunkie said:


> Congratulations! Well Done! I am very excited to see what next year has in store for you as well!
> 
> Good luck at Nationals!


Thanks!! Me too! Next year should be a blast, especially since it will be my first time running 2 dogs!


----------



## ireth0

Well, our dog stuff for the year is just about wrapped up. 

Last rally class is next week, and then the following week we are playing with our nosework group to find who kidnapped Santa, lest Christmas be doomed. 

It's really fun, they put out a bunch of themed items (snowman items, reindeer items, elf items, etc) and based on which your dog alerts to, you have to say who kidnapped Santa and what the getaway vehicle was (sled, RC car, etc).

After that we will be taking a break over the holidays and then starting our freestyle class in the new year!


----------

